# Martial Arts Birthdays



## TallAdam85 (Apr 23, 2009)

So after thinking as well as reading a lot about martial arts birthday parties. I have one booked now at my dojo for a student who turns 7. What is great he will have 10-15 of his friends the same age at the dojo so maybe 1-2 of them will join with would be great. Plus I get free pizza and cake. Anyways I have a few ideas plan for the party but wanted to hear what you do at your dojo to make the students birthday partys fun.
Plus the students mom is taking care of most of the work.
any tips are great


----------

